# Shag today oh boy



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Shag today

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine I take back every derogatory comment I e ever made about PA and people elbow to elbow got walked in on in front of guys chest deep in runs no clue of respect for another line and when I finally get one on jig n minnow guy who is at my elbow actually asks to borrow one


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Enjoy ..lol.. This would be the reason I dont fish around the public!


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

fredg53 said:


> Shag today
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine I take back every derogatory comment I e ever made about PA and people elbow to elbow got walked in on in front of guys chest deep in runs no clue of respect for another line and when I finally get one on jig n minnow guy who is at my elbow actually asks to borrow one


Thats sound pretty crazy fred.. Howd you do the other day after I talked to you at Erie Shore? I didn't get crap that day but today managed 1 fish...
Oh and it was on those minnows...


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

salmon king said:


> Thats sound pretty crazy fred.. Howd you do the other day after I talked to you at Erie Shore? I didn't get crap that day but today managed 1 fish...
> Oh and it was on those minnows...[/QU
> Hey The other day when we talked big old goose egg 1 yesterday then like I mentioned it got real wierd I was at Todd field and around 4:30 about 2,346 people showed up to fish the hole I was working Yeah I liked those minnows too still got some in a bucket with aerator going we gotta fish sometime


----------



## Ry440 (May 11, 2011)

I feel for ya, thats what ruined my trip to conneaut yesterday! I was fishing a hole and some idiot came over and stood right in the hole. Literally chest deep in water. I shoulda asked him to put my hook in the mouth of the fish he was standing on. Whatever happened to common sense???


----------



## don34 (Sep 5, 2011)

got to love those fake fisherman


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

fredg53 said:


> salmon king said:
> 
> 
> > Thats sound pretty crazy fred.. Howd you do the other day after I talked to you at Erie Shore? I didn't get crap that day but today managed 1 fish...
> ...


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

That's always amazing when I see guys chest deep. Sometimes I'm really tempted to fish the current break they provide At that point they become holding structure for the fish. Just tell them to stay really still.....structure isn't supposed to move. 

I don't think anyone has laid it out there in this thread yet.....so here ya go....
When wading, knee deep is deep enough....and sometimes going knee deep is too deep. 

Tight lines,
Good Fishing, 
And please, please, don't go in there waist deep


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

When I see guys standing chest deep in water I say something to them, it makes them feel like a total ass because they know they shouldn't be deeper than balls deep in a hole, idiots.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

K gonefishin said:


> When I see guys standing chest deep in water I say something to them, it makes them feel like a total ass because they know they shouldn't be deeper than balls deep in a hole, idiots.


I don't think you need to fish over knee deep most of the time.


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

I had some one literally walk through a slot last weekend that I had just landed 5 fish out of and when I mentioned it to him he stated, "Well, now they're prob'ly right front o' you and they should be eas'r to get." I just stared expressionless in amazement.

After a couple more similar incidents, my patience waned, and I bolted for the solitude and comforts of marginal water and a few less fish and sanity soon returned. Serenity now.....

C510I


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

flyphisherman said:


> That's always amazing when I see guys chest deep. Sometimes I'm really tempted to fish the current break they provide At that point they become holding structure for the fish. Just tell them to stay really still.....structure isn't supposed to move.
> 
> I don't think anyone has laid it out there in this thread yet.....so here ya go....
> When wading, knee deep is deep enough....and sometimes going knee deep is too deep.
> ...


Lmao!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I seen a fly guy nipple deep in the water this past weekend. I drifted my float about 10' in front of him and "POW" fish on! He looked at me odd and said..."thats amazing" I was thinking to tell him, "Yeah get out of the hole" but alas I just landed my fish and moved on.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

K gonefishin said:


> When I see guys standing chest deep in water I say something to them, it makes them feel like a total ass because they know they shouldn't be deeper than balls deep in a hole, idiots.


Usually They would be standing right in middle of the perfect spot iff they are chest high. Always happen to me at the chagrin. Or the 15 guys deep stacked at the "dome" casting across the stream with a 3oz lead.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

I once picked off a fish drifting behind two guys standing in a run. The float dropped about 1' behind his right knee. I laughed when it came flying out of the water between him and his buddy and gave him a little bath.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

KSUFLASH said:


> I seen a fly guy nipple deep in the water this past weekend. I drifted my float about 10' in front of him and "POW" fish on! He looked at me odd and said..."thats amazing" I was thinking to tell him, "Yeah get out of the hole" but alas I just landed my fish and moved on.


There is no cure for stupid!


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

wait wait what about the guy's in the spring without polarized glasses trying to cross the river on top of spawning fish?I watched a guy fall over when a foot in front of him in ten inches of water two steelies bolted for the hole,totally worth not fishing that hole to see it!Oh how I love the clueless.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I have had guys try to jack my spot before also. I usually just shake my head as I have already caught most of the fish they are trying to target. In a way, I kinda feel sorry for them...


----------



## mjboone79 (May 13, 2011)

And here I was thinking that as a noob I'm probably going to do something to make me look like a jackhole. Now I'm not so worried. I fish the chagrin all the time, but I've never seen anything like that. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm not a fly fisherman so I always wondered why you always see the fly guys standing in the deepest part of the river. Anyone have a clue why? I have no problem drifting my float right past them or making a cast where my float landing will actually splash them.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Most guys I see fly fishing that are nips into the river couldn't cast further then 10' in front of them. Roll cast what? False cast for 60 seconds and slap the water 5 times. 

Though I have seen some very efficient fly guys as well, but they are not nips into the drink.

-KSu


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Lets not forget stupidity runs in all fishing styles. I've seen spinning gear guys walk right into fish too. Many flyers know just as much as the rest of you guys. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I don't know what guys you saw fishing or where you fish but I've never seen fly guys in the river I fish standing in the deepest waters or taking other peoples spots over acting like we don't know how to fish or something. Don't just try and single the fly guys out. I have seen fisherman of all types on the river act like they were dropped on their heads as a kid. As for standing in the deepest part of the river I hardly go in water that is above the knee unless I am crossing the river and as long as you cross at the riffles you usually never have to go higher than that anyways. Also I can roll cast across most of the river without even stepping foot in the water.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Fishaholic69 said:


> I don't know what guys you saw fishing or where you fish but I've never seen fly guys in the river I fish standing in the deepest waters or taking other peoples spots over acting like we don't know how to fish or something. Don't just try and single the fly guys out. I have seen fisherman of all types on the river act like they were dropped on their heads as a kid. As for standing in the deepest part of the river I hardly go in water that is above the knee unless I am crossing the river and as long as you cross at the riffles you usually never have to go higher than that anyways. Also I can roll cast across most of the river without even stepping foot in the water.


+1!!!!

I'm beginning	to wonder if us fly fisherman are even welcome in this forum.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

every fishing style gets dumped on for something it seems,but I would have to agree when it comes to guys trying to tread water and fish at the same times it seems most ofter they have a flyrod in they're hand,although they can't use it worth a damn.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Haters... Fly fishing is better than bobber fishing any day of the week. I can make my own flies that imitate any fish, bug or crustacean to target every kind of fish in the river. I am not just stuck drifting bait under a float... Whats so special about that? That is something any 5 year old could do?  haha!


----------

